# SAN FERNANDO VALLEY UNITY CAR & BIKE SHOW



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

VICTORY OUTREACH'S 9 ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW & CONCERT! AGAIN AT BRANFORD PARK. LAST YEAR WAS BIG! AND THIS YEAR WE EXPECT IT TO BE BIGGER & BETTER! THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THIS GREAT EVENT IN 08'.THERE WILL BE UPGRADES THIS YEAR WITH TROPHIES,JUDGING & THE HOPP REVAMPED,OVERALL FOR A BETTER EXPERIANCE! LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE WHOLE FAMILY COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.MORE INFO SOON! http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/VALLEY2009.jpg[/img]]09 SHOW


ROLL IN TIME:7:00 AM.
CUT OFF-11AM.
SHOW STARTS 
ON STAGE @12.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

They wont see me at this event this year :angry: fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@May 27 2009, 05:52 PM~14018517
> *They wont see me at this event this year  :angry:  fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me
> *


what happened?


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@May 27 2009, 05:52 PM~14018517
> *They wont see me at this event this year  :angry:  fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me
> *


That's right Pete. I'll trailer your Burban to Morreno Valley. Hit me up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 27 2009, 11:24 PM~14022247
> *what happened?
> *


Just go to your own Church and donate your money there.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

The new flier will post real soon!.With the concert lineup and new info....Sup OLDIES SFV...putin it down last year!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

same ol hater every year lol!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@May 28 2009, 04:16 PM~14029040
> *same ol hater every year lol!
> *


Never bro. It just takes a few people a couple times to see the real picture. Went to the 1st show and got ripped off and last year PACHUCO's got it. Who is it this year?


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@May 28 2009, 05:16 PM~14029040
> *same ol hater every year lol!
> *


Hater I will never be ! But my boy Mufasa got burned on the hop, then my club who always shows support to the valle didnt event get recognized. I aint trippin, just wont be chippin this year.  We had a talk after last years show remember!

BTW I dont trailer my shit....If I cant drive it there I dont deserve a trophy


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@May 28 2009, 04:44 PM~14029304
> *Hater I will never be ! But my boy Mufasa got burned on the hop, then my club who always shows support to the valle didnt event get recognized. I aint trippin, just wont be chippin this year.   We had a talk after last years show remember!
> 
> BTW I dont trailer my shit....If I cant drive it there I dont deserve a trophy
> *


I said Id trailer it for you cause your always busy and I cant drive 2 cars at a time.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE BOTHS SAME ASS LAST YEAR MAYBE THIS YEAR U WOULD LET MY BOY MISTER D AND THE REST OF SOUTHLAND SIGN FOR U GUYS??????


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

kool aid always puts it down for this valley show...hoppin and dropping all day...go.go.go.go.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

get real judges and get real trophys


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/moneyshot.jpg[/img]] 2nd chance!

2nd CHANCE IS BOOKED FOR THIS SHOW! JUST RELEASED A NEW ALBUM UNDER RECORDING ARTIST BRENTON WOODS RECORD LABEL! OLD SCHOOL,OLDIES & RAP DONT WANNA MISS THIS! MORE ARTISTS COMIN SOON!

CORRECTION ON ROLLIN TIME ITS******* 6 AM* NOT* 7.
CATORGORIES: 30'S~ 40'S~ 50'S ~60'S~ 70'S ~80'S~90'S~ 2000'S~ LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS,TRUCKS,BURBANS,EUROS,IMPORTS, BOMBS,LOWRIDER BIKES,TRIKES,CLASSIC BIKES,SPECIAL INTERESTS AND MOTORCYCLES.ALL WELCOME!
THERE WILL BE A HOPP! CATERGORIES & PRIZES WILL SOON BE UP SOON!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 1 2009, 08:31 PM~14066757
> *http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/moneyshot.jpg[/img]] 2nd chance!
> 
> 2nd CHANCE IS BOOKED FOR THIS SHOW! JUST RELEASED A NEW ALBUM UNDER RECORDING ARTIST BRENTON WOODS RECORD LABEL! OLD SCHOOL,OLDIES & RAP DONT WANNA MISS THIS! MORE ARTISTS COMIN SOON!
> ...



no luxury class


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00800-1-1.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00801-1.jpg[/img]]2http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00797-1.jpg[/img]]3http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00843-1.jpg[/img]]4http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00854-1.jpg[/img]]5


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

HERE ARE A FEW PICSFROM LAST YEAR...PUT SUM MORE UP LATER!!!!http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00870-1.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00876-1.jpg[/img]]2http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00919.jpg[/img]]3http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00967.jpg[/img]]4http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/IMG_2270-1.jpg[/img]]6


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/DSC00891.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/IMG_2223.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/IMG_2224.jpg[/img]]3http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/IMG_2239.jpg[/img]]8http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/IMG_2241.jpg[/img]]0http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/IMG_2268.jpg[/img]]6


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

And LUXERY class! Sorry bout that Mr.Smiley


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: Que Onda Smiley! So I aint the only one disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

Its cool we are going to get it rite! talked to most of the CC Presidents and there rite we cant keep 500 people Happy! but we are going to try!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I WAS THERE LAST YEARN IT WAS BOMB....I EVEN GOT A FREE HAIRCUT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

thee artistics sfv chap will be there once again :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

THANKS GOOD TIMES !THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ITS FOR US ! ALL OF US! THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER !WATCHA AND SEE SOMETHING FOR THE KIDS THIS YEAR! LETS COME OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME...MORE ENTERTAINMENT AS WELL!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

SUP BASHER! THE ARTISTICS SHOWING UP !!YUP.YUP! THANKS BRO ! MUCH APPRECIATED! ALWAYS SHOWING THE LOVE!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SOUTHLAND WILL BE THERE WITH A BOTH


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 3 2009, 11:45 AM~14083185
> *SUP BASHER! THE ARTISTICS SHOWING UP !!YUP.YUP! THANKS BRO !  MUCH APPRECIATED! ALWAYS SHOWING THE LOVE!
> *


you know it, ill try to get the cc down also :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 3 2009, 11:43 AM~14083172
> *THANKS GOOD TIMES !THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ITS FOR US ! ALL OF US!  THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER !WATCHA AND SEE  SOMETHING FOR THE KIDS THIS YEAR!  LETS COME OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME...MORE ENTERTAINMENT AS WELL!
> *


GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE WITH OUR NEW 805 CAR N BIKE CHAPTER REPPIN FOR THE 818!!!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

THATS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT MY PEOPLE! HAVING A GOOD TIME FOR A GOOD CAUSE WITH GOOD PEOPLES!WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR..APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE AND THE 805 GIVING SOME LOVE FOR THE 818 .. AND THE CC OF THE ARTISTICS! SUP 66 CHEVY !GET UR BOOTH AND DO YOUR THANG BROTHER!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt new updates flier today will be posted!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt thanks big dogg!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 04:58 PM~14074906
> *I WAS THERE LAST YEARN IT WAS BOMB....I EVEN GOT A FREE HAIRCUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 4 2009, 06:20 PM~14097820
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they messed up though but for free wut else can u get!!!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

they did??? omg!ill tell them to get it rite! ......fleetangel ur going to the 805 show on sunday!!!! ill be ther!!!whaaaaaaat !


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

SUP NEFF -U! HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND BRO..PLAY IT SAFE!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 4 2009, 08:44 PM~14099384
> *they did??? omg!ill tell them to get it rite! ......fleetangel ur going to the 805 show on sunday!!!! ill be ther!!!whaaaaaaat  !
> *


A WII WII...HOPE TO SEE U THERE...LOOK FOR US ON THE BIKE SECTION WITH OUR BLUEISH BANNER!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 1 2009, 07:19 PM~14066635
> *get  real judges  and  get  real  trophys
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@May 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14029030
> *....Sup OLDIES SFV...putin it down last year!
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 4 2009, 08:45 PM~14099389
> *SUP NEFF -U! HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND BRO..PLAY IT SAFE!
> *


x 2


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT SUP SAUL... ?WHATCHAUP TOO BRO?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 5 2009, 05:45 PM~14107354
> *TTT  SUP SAUL... ?WHATCHAUP TOO BRO?
> *


just chillin


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

whats up with them tru classics...??ther lookin clean! old school


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/VALLEY2009copy.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/moneyshot.jpg[/img]]0


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

2nd CHANCE IS BOOKED FOR THIS SHOW! JUST RELEASED A NEW ALBUM UNDER RECORDING ARTIST BRENTON WOODS RECORD LABEL! OLD SCHOOL,OLDIES & RAP YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS! MORE ARTISTS COMIN SOON!

MySpace URL: 
www.myspace.com/2ndchance01
CORRECTION ON ROLLIN TIME ITS******* 6 AM* NOT* 7.
CATORGORIES: 30'S~ 40'S~ 50'S ~60'S~ 70'S ~80'S~90'S~ 2000'S~ LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS,TRUCKS,BURBANS,EUROS,IMPORTS, LUXERY,BOMBS,LOWRIDER BIKES,TRIKES,CLASSIC BIKES,SPECIAL INTERESTS AND MOTORCYCLES.ALL WELCOME!
THERE WILL BE A HOPP! CATERGORIES & PRIZES WILL SOON BE UP SOON!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 8 2009, 09:18 PM~14133592
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

sup fleetangel i saw u ther at the 805 show!!!!big ol banner huh!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14156527
> *sup fleetangel i saw u ther at the 805 show!!!!big ol banner huh!
> *


YAA...BRAND NEW BANNER!!!...I MIGHT UPGRADE MY BIKE BEFORE UR SHOW!!!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

yea i seen that.. tight!!!upgrade....its alwasy cooll.. that show was tight !


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

WILL BE THERE.......


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

Sup Swick! The Dukes cheooow! SOunds real good bro! its getting exciting!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/VALLEY2009copy.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/moneyshot.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 18 2009, 07:15 PM~14233477
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

jusss like that! ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt all day


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

sup big bro! how r u???fleetagnel.. all is good???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 26 2009, 07:51 PM~14310961
> *sup big bro!  how r u???fleetagnel.. all is good???
> *


SIMON....JUST SITTING LOW!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

2nd CHANCE IS BOOKED FOR THIS SHOW! JUST RELEASED A NEW ALBUM UNDER RECORDING ARTIST BRENTON WOODS RECORD LABEL! OLD SCHOOL,OLDIES & RAP YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS! MORE ARTISTS COMIN SOON!

MySpace URL: 
www.myspace.com/2ndchance01
CORRECTION ON ROLLIN TIME ITS******* 6 AM* NOT* 7.
CATORGORIES: 30'S~ 40'S~ 50'S ~60'S~ 70'S ~80'S~90'S~ 2000'S~ LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS,TRUCKS,BURBANS,EUROS,IMPORTS, LUXERY,BOMBS,LOWRIDER BIKES,TRIKES,CLASSIC BIKES,SPECIAL INTERESTS AND MOTORCYCLES.ALL WELCOME!
THERE WILL BE A HOPP! CATERGORIES & PRIZES WILL SOON BE UP SOON!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

2nd CHANCE IS BOOKED FOR THIS SHOW! JUST RELEASED A NEW ALBUM UNDER RECORDING ARTIST BRENTON WOODS RECORD LABEL! OLD SCHOOL,OLDIES & RAP YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS! MORE ARTISTS COMIN SOON!

MySpace URL: 
www.myspace.com/2ndchance01
CORRECTION ON ROLLIN TIME ITS******* 6 AM* NOT* 7.
CATORGORIES: 30'S~ 40'S~ 50'S ~60'S~ 70'S ~80'S~90'S~ 2000'S~ LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS,TRUCKS,BURBANS,EUROS,IMPORTS, LUXERY,BOMBS,LOWRIDER BIKES,TRIKES,CLASSIC BIKES,SPECIAL INTERESTS AND MOTORCYCLES.ALL WELCOME!
THERE WILL BE A HOPP! CATERGORIES & PRIZES WILL SOON BE UP SOON!

******** ~~~~~JUDGING WILL START AT 9 A.M.~~~~~~~~ ********


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009.jpg[/img]]0http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009BACK.jpg[/img]]00


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

BIRD AND HIS JUDGING STAFF FROM THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SUPERSHOW, AND SANTA BARBARA NITELIFE CARSHOW WILL BE JUDGING THIS EVENT!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009BACK.jpg[/img]]0


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/valleyunity2009BACK.jpg[/img]]2]1[/URL]


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jul 5 2009, 03:36 PM~14386052
> *ttt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Paul,

You need to repost the flyer and leave it in your photo bucket


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ok coo ill try it!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks bird!!!!!!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT :uh:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt all day! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jul 7 2009, 07:46 PM~14407127
> *BIRD AND HIS JUDGING STAFF FROM THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SUPERSHOW, AND SANTA BARBARA NITELIFE CARSHOW WILL BE JUDGING THIS EVENT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 5 2009, 07:42 PM~14688796
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Aug 19 2009, 07:04 PM~14822216
> *
> *


sup Mr Bird... im goingto call this week ok brother man! ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Aug 19 2009, 08:05 PM~14822223
> *sup Mr Bird... im goingto call this week ok brother man!  ttt
> *


I'll meet with you on Sunday Paul. I've been busy with a couple other shows the past couple weeks but we got you covered.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

Hopp rules will be posted this week!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Aug 30 2009, 11:44 PM~14932516
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 31 2009, 07:26 AM~14934026
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

THE HOPP PRIZES WILL BE CASH! $200 FOR EA. CAT. 1ST PLACE!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 8 2009, 07:18 PM~15020723
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 9 2009, 11:20 PM~15035657
> *X2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 31 2009, 07:26 AM~14934026
> *
> *


32"~~28"~~24"~~ TROPHIES FOR THE 9H ANNUAL EVENT! BETTER TROPHIES BETTER JUDGING! GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK! 6' BEST OVERALL AUTO~~~6' BEST OVERALL PEDAL BIKE! 4' FOR THE ROLLING DEEP!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: GIVEAWAYS ARE OFF THE HOOK! BIKE GIVEAWAY ! GIFT CARDS! IN-N-OUT GIFT CARDS! WOMENS COACH ACCESSORIES!
SATELLITE RADIO SYSTEM ! BRAND NEW FULL SIZE COACH BAG! LADIES YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 DVD PLAYERS...... ALL FREE.... COME GET YOUR TICKETS! THERE ALL FREE!!!!! MUST BE PRESENT AT THE TIME OF THE ANNOUNCEMENT. GIVEAWAYS ARE OFF THE HOOK! BIKE GIVEAWAY ! GIFT CARDS! IN-N-OUT GIFT CARDS! WOMENS COACH ACCESSORIES!
SATELLITE RADIO SYSTEM ! BRAND NEW FULL SIZE COACH BAG! LADIES YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 DVD PLAYERS...... ALL FREE.... COME GET YOUR TICKETS! THERE ALL FREE!!!!! MUST BE PRESENT AT THE TIME OF THE ANNOUNCEMENT. GIVEAWAYS ARE OFF THE HOOK! BIKE GIVEAWAY ! GIFT CARDS! IN-N-OUT GIFT CARDS! WOMENS COACH ACCESSORIES!
SATELLITE RADIO SYSTEM ! BRAND NEW FULL SIZE COACH BAG! LADIES YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 DVD PLAYERS...... ALL FREE.... COME GET YOUR TICKETS! THERE ALL FREE!!!!! MUST BE PRESENT AT THE TIME OF THE ANNOUNCEMENT.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://rufustroutman.com


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

TTTAD


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 10 2009, 09:45 PM~15046344
> *32"~~28"~~24"~~ TROPHIES FOR THE 9H ANNUAL EVENT! BETTER TROPHIES BETTER JUDGING! GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!    6' BEST OVERALL AUTO~~~6' BEST OVERALL PEDAL BIKE! 4' FOR THE ROLLING DEEP!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 16 2009, 06:36 PM~15102376
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Paul,

I know your a busy man this week but rest assured your judeges are ready. We'll see you Sunday morning. Can you post directions up here for myself and maybe some others wanting to attend


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 16 2009, 05:39 PM~15102405
> *Whats up Paul,
> 
> I know your a busy man this week but reast assured your judeges are ready.  We'll see you Sunday morning.  Can you post directions up here for myself and maybe some others wanting to attend
> *


FOR SURE BIRD..!! ILL DO THAT!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

www.google.com/maps?daddr=13306+Bra...33294,-118.423612&spn=0.105448,0.197239&z=13]


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.google.com/maps?daddr=13306+Bra...8,0.197239&z=13


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 1 2009, 06:19 PM~14066635
> *get  real judges  and  get  real  trophys
> *


 SMILEY! WHAT DO YOU THINK BOUT THE JUDGES!..... AND THE TROPHIES?????TALK TO ME BRO!!!!..


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

"PACHUCO CC" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Sep 16 2009, 09:10 PM~15104746
> *"PACHUCO CC" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


PACHUCO 39... WHO IS THIS?????


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

YEAH... THE PACHUCOS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN TO THE GROUND! THANKS PACHUCOS C.C. FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.... MATTER OF FACT THERE ALWAYS ROLLING DEEP AT OUR SHOW! MUCHOS GRACIAS!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 2 2009, 08:29 PM~14965000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is there going to be a cash prize for th3e best of shows?


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

no there isnt... this is a free event! because of that the funds dont flow heavy like some of the other shows.sorry there is a 6 ft' trophy!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LOLOWS WILL BE THERE
<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/2cxdv5t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 16 2009, 10:18 PM~15104812
> *PACHUCO 39... WHO IS THIS?????
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> jay jay....!pachuco cc </span>


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15104837
> *YEAH...  THE PACHUCOS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN TO THE GROUND!  THANKS PACHUCOS C.C. FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.... MATTER OF FACT THERE ALWAYS ROLLING DEEP AT OUR SHOW!  MUCHOS GRACIAS!
> *



you got..it........we will continue with support homie.!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME HOMIES :thumbsup: uffin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Sep 19 2009, 12:59 AM~15125217
> *
> you got..it........we will continue with support homie.!
> *


and we thank you for that.....God Bless!.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Sep 19 2009, 09:35 AM~15126475
> *ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME HOMIES :thumbsup:  uffin:    :nicoderm:
> *


yesssss it is!!!! ttt all day today ok!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ok the last ttt gots to get up @ three...grrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

PACHUCOS ARE ALREADY ROLLING DEEP!!! PRE- REG....WOW!


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> THAT SUPPORT HOMIE.!</span>*


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NOT COOL AT ALL


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

very disapointed with this politic drivin car show. i guess its all about the money. thats all im saying about this show. i will not be attending next or any victory out reach show's again...... :twak: :twak:  :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pic


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Sep 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15134898
> *very disapointed with this politic drivin car show. i guess its all about the money. thats all im saying about  this show. i will not be attending next or any victory out reach show's again...... :twak:  :twak:    :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


damn fool i guess u wont be attending any shows in the valley next year :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Sep 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15134898
> *very disapointed with this politic drivin car show. i guess its all about the money. thats all im saying about  this show. i will not be attending next or any victory out reach show's again...... :twak:  :twak:    :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


DAMN HOMIE :biggrin: WHAT REALY HAD ME IS WHAT THE FUCK WITH ALL THIS FUCKIN COPS AND ALL THEM UNDERCOVER ONES TOO WE WERE KICKIN IT BY OWER HOPERS AFTER THE HOP AND LIKE 6 UNDER COVER AND 5 UNIFORM COPS CAME AND AND STARTED FUCKIN WITH US THEY SHOULDNT EVEN WORRY ABOUT US THEY SHOULD WORRY ON ALOT OF THEM FAKE FOOLS THAT CALL THEM SELFS BROTHERS THIS BROTHER THAT SHIT WE WERE THERE TO SUPORT THE HOP WITH 2 HOPPERS AND THATS THE KIND OF TREATMENT WE GET JUST BECAUSE WE ALL POSTED UP ALL BY THE SIDE THATS SOME SHIT JUST MY 2 CENTS VENTING


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

how was the show.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 20 2009, 10:13 PM~15137896
> *how was the show.
> *


IT FUCKIN SUCKED IF YOU ASK ME IT WUS ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY THEY CAN BRING TO THE TABLE CUS THE SHOW WUS A TOTAL WASTE OF TIME


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

I THINK VICTORY OUT REACH TRIED THEIR BEST.........THEY TRIED TO KEEP EVERYONE PLEASED ESPECIALLY...WITH ALL THE B.S......FROM..THE COPS..YEAH THEY WERE TRIPPEN...EVEN THE FIRE MARSHALL...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Sep 20 2009, 10:30 PM~15138050
> *I THINK VICTORY OUT REACH TRIED THEIR BEST.........THEY TRIED TO KEEP EVERYONE PLEASED ESPECIALLY...WITH ALL THE B.S......FROM..THE COPS..YEAH THEY WERE TRIPPEN...EVEN THE FIRE MARSHALL...
> *


YEAH DOWG THEM COPS WERE NO JOKE TODAY


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN WAS IT THAT BAD :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 20 2009, 10:31 PM~15138058
> *YEAH DOWG THEM COPS WERE NO JOKE TODAY
> *


KINDA FUKED UP WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR KIDS AND FAMILY CHILLIN @ THE PARK AND YOU HAVE THE COPS TREATING YOU LIKE IT WAS A HOOD MEETING UNDER COVERS AND ALL FOR A DAY OF FUN CAME @ A HIGH COST :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Sep 20 2009, 04:25 PM~15134898
> *very disapointed with this politic drivin car show. i guess its all about the money. thats all im saying about  this show. i will not be attending next or any victory out reach show's again...... :twak:  :twak:    :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


come on ....look you pay for judging ..good money mind you.. everone says ..get beter judging ..get this..... get that... we do it.. and if someone dont win.. start crying up a storm!.. ..its too crazy.
But thanks to all who showed and had a good time!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Sep 20 2009, 09:30 PM~15138050
> *I THINK VICTORY OUT REACH TRIED THEIR BEST.........THEY TRIED TO KEEP EVERYONE PLEASED ESPECIALLY...WITH ALL THE B.S......FROM..THE COPS..YEAH THEY WERE TRIPPEN...EVEN THE FIRE MARSHALL...
> *


 thats TRU stuff their !I appreciate someone reconizing the situation...the cops where and so was the marshal.we have no control over that.none! My apologies to everyone who didnt have a good time!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

MAN I HAD A GOOD TIME FK THE COPS THEY CAN'T STOP US. THAT'S MY 2 CENTS GOOD JOB PAUL AND NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Sep 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15134898
> *very disapointed with this politic drivin car show. i guess its all about the money. thats all im saying about  this show. i will not be attending next or any victory out reach show's again...... :twak:  :twak:    :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Maybe if you fix the dent in the driver door you will score better points on the judging sheet. p

Paul, I checked with the judge on this issue. Dont worry about it, in the show buisness its vey hard to please everyone. But I will say this.. The numbers on the judging sheet do the talking.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 02:12 AM~15138970
> *KINDA FUKED UP WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR KIDS AND FAMILY CHILLIN @ THE PARK AND YOU HAVE THE COPS TREATING YOU LIKE IT WAS A HOOD MEETING UNDER COVERS AND ALL FOR A DAY OF FUN CAME @ A HIGH COST  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH FOOL THATS WHAT HAD ME WE WERE KICKIN IT WITH KIDS AND LADYS YEAH WE HAD A DECENT CROWD THERE WUS NO NEED FOR THEM COPS TO COME TREAT US THE WAY THEY DID BUT O WELL TO EACH THERE OWN YA PASO YA NI MODO :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP PAUL WILL THANKS FOR LETTING US BE THERE BUT I THINK WE WONT GO BACK WE HAD TO MUCH STUFF WITH THE COPS AND I HARD SUM WERE TAKEN PIXS OF US SO GOOD LUCK NEXT YR AND MAKE SURE U DONT HAVE TO MUCH COPS FOR THE NEXT 1 :biggrin: WE GOT COPS AT OUR SHOW BUT NOTHING LIKE U GUYS HAD AT YOURS


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

SO WHAT EXACTLY WERE THE COPS DOING???


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 21 2009, 12:37 PM~15142039
> *SO WHAT EXACTLY WERE THE COPS DOING???
> *


*
you act like you werent there they were total assholes specialy them undercover ones they wus handing out tickets like it wus the thing to do takin pictures and everything whats up with that shit last time i went to there show wus like 3 years ago on osborne and cops were deep but not acting stupid this year they got out of hand for reals*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 21 2009, 02:45 PM~15142690
> *you act like you werent there they were total assholes specialy them undercover ones they wus handing out tickets like it wus the thing to do takin pictures and everything whats up with that shit last time i went to there show wus like 3 years ago on osborne and cops were deep but not acting stupid this year they got out of hand for reals
> *


WHATS UP JAY DOGG? IT WENT DOWN LIKE THAT? NIMODO NEVER AGAIN PERRO  YOU HAD THE BEST FLEETWOOD THIER HOMIE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 21 2009, 01:47 PM~15142727
> *WHATS UP JAY DOGG? IT WENT DOWN LIKE THAT? NIMODO NEVER AGAIN PERRO   YOU HAD THE BEST FLEETWOOD THIER HOMIE
> *


never again dowg i no yeve el carro menso :biggrin: i gotta do some touchups to it before i bring her out


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 21 2009, 02:56 PM~15142836
> *never again dowg i no yeve el carro menso :biggrin: i gotta do some touchups to it before i bring her out
> *


DAMMIT!!! MY BAD :biggrin: I WAS ON A GOOD ONE TOO MANY PILLS DOGGIE...
I WANT THAT CADDY


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 21 2009, 01:45 PM~15142690
> *you act like you werent there they were total assholes specialy them undercover ones they wus handing out tickets like it wus the thing to do takin pictures and everything whats up with that shit last time i went to there show wus like 3 years ago on osborne and cops were deep but not acting stupid this year they got out of hand for reals
> *


I LEFT AT AROUND THE TIME THAT THEY STARTED THE HOP. DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING OR GET HARASSED, WHAT WERE THEY GIVING TICKETS OUT FOR???


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 21 2009, 02:01 PM~15142899
> *I LEFT AT AROUND THE TIME THAT THEY STARTED THE HOP. DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING OR GET HARASSED,  WHAT WERE THEY GIVING TICKETS OUT FOR???
> *


ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING SHIT I ALMOST GOT A TICKET FOR DRINKIN IN PUBLIC AND I DONT EVEN DRINK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO THE FUCKERS TELL ME WHAT ARE YOU ON I SAID NOT A DAMN THING I DONT DRINK OR DO DRUGS FUCKIN BASTARDS


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 21 2009, 01:57 PM~15142851
> *DAMMIT!!! MY BAD :biggrin:  I WAS ON A GOOD ONE TOO MANY PILLS DOGGIE...
> I WANT THAT CADDY
> *


TE LO VENDO IF THE PRICE IS RITE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 21 2009, 02:01 PM~15142899
> *I LEFT AT AROUND THE TIME THAT THEY STARTED THE HOP. DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING OR GET HARASSED,  WHAT WERE THEY GIVING TICKETS OUT FOR???
> *


COPS WENT DID SOME HOMEWORK GOT INFO ,PICS,AND GAVE A FEW TICKETS OVER ALL IT WAS GOOD 2 HAVE ANOTHER SFV EVENT DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 02:14 PM~15143006
> *COPS WENT DID SOME HOMEWORK GOT INFO ,PICS,AND GAVE A FEW TICKETS OVER ALL IT WAS GOOD 2 HAVE ANOTHER SFV EVENT DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR
> *


CABRON BUT HOW DID IT FEEL WHEN THEY HAD US WITH OWER HANDS ON TOP OF THE TRUCK HANDING OUT TICKETS AND ASKIN ????? AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 21 2009, 02:17 PM~15143028
> *CABRON BUT HOW DID IT FEEL WHEN THEY HAD US WITH OWER HANDS ON TOP OF THE TRUCK HANDING OUT TICKETS AND ASKIN ????? AT THE SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE WAS NOT COOL @ ALL TRUST ME BUT WE JUST HAVE 2 GET SMARTER NEXT YEAR AND IT WAS SAFE FOR THE KIDS FUK IT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 01:14 PM~15143006
> *COPS WENT DID SOME HOMEWORK GOT INFO ,PICS,AND GAVE A FEW TICKETS OVER ALL IT WAS GOOD 2 HAVE ANOTHER SFV EVENT DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR
> *


THANKS BRO.... WE TRIED.. DID OUR BEST.WE HAVE NO CONTROL OF THE COPS OR THE FIRE MARSHAL.I WAS UPSET AS WELL. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THERE WHERE GIVING OUT TICKETS, UNDERCOVER STYLE UNTIL THE PARK DIRECTOR TOLD ME AFTER THE SHOW! I HAD FOOLS FLIPPING ME OOF DURING THE SHOW AND THINKING I WAS COP...LOL..REALY :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 21 2009, 02:21 PM~15143057
> *THANKS BRO....  WE TRIED.. DID OUR BEST.WE HAVE NO CONTROL OF THE COPS OR THE FIRE MARSHAL.I WAS UPSET AS WELL. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THERE WHERE GIVING OUT TICKETS, UNDERCOVER STYLE UNTIL THE PARK DIRECTOR TOLD ME AFTER THE SHOW! I HAD FOOLS FLIPPING ME OOF DURING THE SHOW AND THINKING I WAS COP...LOL..REALY  :angry:
> *


YOU DO YOURS HOMIE JUST KEEP MAKING IT BETTER WE DONT HAVE MANY SHOWS SO PEOPLE WILL SHOW UP THE COPS WELL FUK THEM THEY DID HOMEWORK SO DID WE


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 21 2009, 07:57 AM~15140275
> *Maybe if you fix the dent in the driver door you will score better points on the judging sheet.  p
> 
> Paul, I checked with the judge on this issue.  Dont worry about it,  in the show buisness its vey hard to please everyone.  But I will say this..  The numbers on the judging sheet do the talking.
> *


 DONT TRIP BIRD...YOUR RECORD SPEAKS FOR ITSELF MAN,.I KNOW YOUR TEAM IS GREAT..NOTHING BUT POSITIVE STUFF IVE BEEN HEARING .. THAK YOU AGAIN BIRD.SEEN IT FIRST HAND!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 01:22 PM~15143073
> *YOU DO YOURS HOMIE JUST KEEP MAKING IT BETTER WE DONT HAVE MANY SHOWS SO PEOPLE WILL SHOW UP THE COPS WELL FUK THEM THEY DID HOMEWORK SO DID WE
> *


WILL DO !EVERY YEAR WE WANNA BRING BETTER THING TO THE TABLE! NEXT YEAR OUR 10 ANNIVERSARY WE WILL DO SOMETHING SPECIAL.. THANKS AGAIN TO GOODTIMES!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 21 2009, 02:11 PM~15142979
> *ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING SHIT I ALMOST GOT A TICKET FOR DRINKIN IN PUBLIC AND I DONT EVEN DRINK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SO THE FUCKERS TELL ME WHAT ARE YOU ON I SAID NOT A DAMN THING I DONT DRINK OR DO DRUGS FUCKIN BASTARDS
> *


THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT MAN! IM GLAD I LEFT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15143324
> *THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT MAN! IM GLAD I LEFT
> *


YEAH THATS STRAIT HARRASSMENT! NOT GOOD! IM GOING TO TALK TO THE COUNCILMAN OFFICE BOUT THAT...


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 21 2009, 09:57 AM~15140275
> *Maybe if you fix the dent in the driver door you will score better points on the judging sheet.  p
> 
> Paul, I checked with the judge on this issue.  Dont worry about it,  in the show buisness its vey hard to please everyone.  But I will say this..  The numbers on the judging sheet do the talking.
> *


BUT SHOULDNT THE FACT THAT IF YOU SHOW YOUR INT AND MOTOR. SHOULD ADD MORE POINTS TO THE JUDGING? WHEN THE OTHER CARS DID NOT? ITS ALL IM SAYING  . CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG BUT ISNT THAT PART OF THE CAR SHOW TO DISPLAY YOUR INTERIOR, ENGINE COMP., ETC ETC?


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

Next year leave your beer and weed at home and the cops wont give u tickets.J/K :biggrin:
NO BUT SERIOUSLY WE NEED TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 21 2009, 03:16 PM~15144175
> *Next year leave your beer and weed at home and the cops wont give u tickets.J/K :biggrin:
> NO BUT  SERIOUSLY WE TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL  SHOWS
> *


Sup Mr Javier!....how you doing??? did you enjoy the show!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

will post a few pics tonight.......


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15144229
> *Sup Mr Javier!....how you doing???  did you enjoy the show!
> *


HELL YA AND WE DID GET HARASSED BUT ITS COOL NOT THE FIRST AND WONT BE THE LAST IT HAPPENS BUT LISTEN I KNOW ITS NOT EASY TO THROW A SHOW GREAT JOB.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 21 2009, 02:57 PM~15143373
> *YEAH THATS STRAIT HARRASSMENT!  NOT GOOD! IM GOING TO TALK TO THE COUNCILMAN OFFICE BOUT THAT...
> *


thats a step in the right direction! i think we would all like to know what they tell you!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 21 2009, 03:33 PM~15144344
> *thats a step in the right direction! i think we would all like to know what they tell you!
> *


I will deffiantley do that. I take real interest in what the people want.. Realy I do!
This show is for you! the families the community~~ and i will let you know whats going to be said.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 21 2009, 03:27 PM~15144284
> *HELL YA AND WE DID GET HARASSED BUT ITS COOL NOT THE FIRST AND WONT BE THE LAST IT HAPPENS  BUT LISTEN I KNOW ITS NOT EASY TO THROW A SHOW GREAT JOB.
> *


Thank you Mr Javier! and the Low Lows for you continued support!


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

lolows only go to local show they need to go to lowrider show. that y they say that. WE NEED TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 21 2009, 08:39 PM~15148459
> *lolows only go to local show they need to go to lowrider  show. that y they say that. WE NEED TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS
> *


YA AND SO WHERE YOU AT


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I stopped by the show and while I was there I only saw one uniformed cop who went through the whole show once and left. My wife mentioned to me that he was up to no good the way he was checking things out. 










Still going through photos..


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

iam not talking shit ok but need to step up to lowrider shows.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats to Mr. Smiley......Best Overall. :thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 22 2009, 07:24 PM~15158572
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THAT WAS COOL HUH.. PICS WILL BE UP SOON...GRRRRR


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 08:04 PM~15159214
> *THAT WAS COOL HUH..  PICS WILL BE UP SOON...GRRRRR
> *


SURE WAS SEEING PASTOR DAVID GAVE ME AN EYE OPENER,MY KIDS HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW,WE BE THERE NEXT TIME.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 22 2009, 08:12 PM~15159329
> *SURE WAS SEEING PASTOR DAVID GAVE ME AN EYE OPENER,MY KIDS HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW,WE BE THERE NEXT TIME.
> *


THATS GOOD... THANKS.. GOOD TO HEAR YOU HAD A GOOD TIME!BEEN GETTING ALOT OF CALLS OF HOW GOOD IT WAS!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 08:05 PM~15159224
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 08:14 PM~15159355
> *THATS GOOD... THANKS.. GOOD TO HEAR YOU HAD A GOOD TIME!BEEN GETTING ALOT OF CALLS OF HOW GOOD IT WAS!
> *


NAME ONE CALL JUST PLAYING IT WAS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

[
[/quote]


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:55 PM~15148736
> *
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 23 2009, 03:12 PM~15166689
> *NAME ONE CALL JUST PLAYING IT WAS A GOOD SHOW
> *


haha haha just for that im puting up a pic of you....close up hahaha...


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


watch this video!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

paul did get any pictures of that 41 covertable


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 26 2009, 03:53 PM~15194438
> *paul did get any pictures of that 41 covertable
> *


you know what i think i just cut the 41 out!but im geting more this week.. im sure i have it...ill post more this week.. hopefuly sunday eve.


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15157657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-4G5ZSaF_0]carshow09[/URL]
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------

